
Show HN: 5 Minute Resumé of Your GitHub Contributions - beneills
https://github.com/beneills/cv
======
caruana
Great project. It would be cool if you added work from other sources, I'm
thinking - Twitter, Reddit, GitHub, LinkedIn. Maybe add a ranking algo based
on 3rd party engagement of your contributions. I wish I could find some time
to contribute to this.

~~~
beneills
Thanks! Adding other sources would be straightforward. A ranking algorithm
only slightly more so.

------
beneills
Oh, also I'm looking for work, but ended up writing this...

[https://beneills.com](https://beneills.com) | ben@<that website>.com

------
fiatjaf
Is there a service that generates these?

~~~
beneills
Hi - I don't run such a service myself, nor do I know of one. Setting it up
this way was far simpler, while remaining accessible to most Github users.

~~~
fiatjaf
You are probably right.

